# sensitive problem



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

I have for the last 4 weeks at least had a molar that really hurts it is very sensitive to hot and cold , it is ever so slightly loose and at the same time the sensitivity is driving me nuts, can anyone suggest anything out on the market thats any good for sensitive teeth please?I have seen an advert for sensodyne is that any good?


----------



## Caroline (Nov 17, 2009)

We use Sensodyne Pronamel. It is very good and tastes nice too. Another suggestion as it is getting colder is to keep your head and face warm as that can affect the sensitivty of your teeth. If it is too much of a problem see a dentist as they may be able to give you something for it. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks Caroline i asked my mate as well and she said colgate do a sensitive whitening toothpaste , i will have a look in supermarket tomorrow.


----------



## Minster (Nov 17, 2009)

hi steff,

as you say the tooth is slightly loose, i would suggest going to see a dentist as to me it doesnt seem like sensitive tooth, more likely to be cold gettingto the root. the dentist may be able to fix it back as it isnt very wobbly but may have to extract the tooth.

sorry if thats bad news for you but i would defo get it checked out with a dentist first.


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

Minster said:


> hi steff,
> 
> as you say the tooth is slightly loose, i would suggest going to see a dentist as to me it doesnt seem like sensitive tooth, more likely to be cold gettingto the root. the dentist may be able to fix it back as it isnt very wobbly but may have to extract the tooth.
> 
> sorry if thats bad news for you but i would defo get it checked out with a dentist first.



hmm maybe but i hit the roof if anything cold or hot hits it


----------



## Minster (Nov 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hmm maybe but i hit the roof if anything cold or hot hits it



that to me says it is the root being touched and not just from sensitivity in the tooth.

i would certainly be booking a visit to the dentist.


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 17, 2009)

Steff, as others have suggested might be worth while getting it checked over by a dentist just to make sure you do not have any infection there.  Otherwise I've found sensodyne toothpaste quite good

If it is any consolation to you I'm feeling really miserable today as I appear to have got a dental abscess and so off to the dentist this afternoon.  Right sorry for myself with a temperature, swollen face and painful tooth ..... oh well at least my arm is no longer sore from the swine flu jab on Saturday


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

Minster said:


> that to me says it is the root being touched and not just from sensitivity in the tooth.
> 
> i would certainly be booking a visit to the dentist.



I know your right but i hate them


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Steff, as others have suggested might be worth while getting it checked over by a dentist just to make sure you do not have any infection there.  Otherwise I've found sensodyne toothpaste quite good
> 
> If it is any consolation to you I'm feeling really miserable today as I appear to have got a dental abscess and so off to the dentist this afternoon.  Right sorry for myself with a temperature, swollen face and painful tooth ..... oh well at least my arm is no longer sore from the swine flu jab on Saturday



aww sorry vanessa i feel bad for bringing up tooth subject now x  good luvk at the dentists.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I have for the last 4 weeks at least had a molar that really hurts it is very sensitive to hot and cold , it is ever so slightly loose and at the same time the sensitivity is driving me nuts, can anyone suggest anything out on the market thats any good for sensitive teeth please?I have seen an advert for sensodyne is that any good?



i use sensodyne toothpaste as i have gum disease(thanks diabetes ), as my teeth are soooo sensitive, it does work for me.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw an ad the other day for a new type of sensitive toothpaste that supposedly forms some kind of a seal around the base of the tooth, closing any gaps that hot/cold food/liquids can infiltrate, thus keeping it away from the nerve/s.  And no, sorry, I can't remember what the brand is 

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

was it colgate i wonder


----------



## Moamber (Nov 17, 2009)

Helenp  Was it the advert for the New Colgate sensitive Tooth paste?

I have it and am using it at the moment 

used the one previous too ........

Hugs Mo


----------



## Minster (Nov 17, 2009)

that is a very good tooth paste but i still think as the tooth is loose steff you need to see a dentist (i hate them to).


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> aww sorry vanessa i feel bad for bringing up tooth subject now x good luvk at the dentists.


 
Steff, don't feel bad about it but would rather you went and got your tooth checked than ended up with a dental abscess and antibiotics if you can avoid it.  Still feeling a bit worse for wear here but don't have to do too much today thankfully


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

Moamber said:


> Helenp  Was it the advert for the New Colgate sensitive Tooth paste?
> 
> I have it and am using it at the moment
> 
> ...



hi moamber just wanted to say thanks for the PM the toothpaste you reccommended aint sold it my local supermarkeyt yet  so i have gone for a colgate sensitive and whitening toothpaste and so far it seems to be doing the trick used it twice since i bought it and feels alot better when i eat


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're having problems with your teeth Steff.

I found that it's always cheaper to see the dentist sooner than later. 

I hate anyone that has to stick needles in and that includes dentists. If that's the bit you dread then tell him/her and they will put something on your gums to numb it first.


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Sorry to hear you're having problems with your teeth Steff.
> 
> I found that it's always cheaper to see the dentist sooner than later.
> 
> I hate anyone that has to stick needles in and that includes dentists. If that's the bit you dread then tell him/her and they will put something on your gums to numb it first.



does it cost alot? do diabetics get any help towards cost with regards to a dentist?


----------



## Caroline (Nov 20, 2009)

steff09 said:


> does it cost alot? do diabetics get any help towards cost with regards to a dentist?



SOme dentists are more reasonable than others. I think you get help at an NHS dentist but ask first. Hope things are getting better.


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2009)

cheers caroline 


it has turned into a blister thing now


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2009)

right well my tooth is now becoming a major deal i have emailed dentist and waiting on reply , it has got to the stage where it is effecting me eating , half of it is loose but the other aint i just want it out but no matter how hard i wiggle it wont budge!


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2009)

heard bk from dentist ?50 emercency charge plus the cost of the extraction, fgs id rather sit in pain and let it come oot naturally.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2009)

steff09 said:


> heard bk from dentist ?50 emercency charge plus the cost of the extraction, fgs id rather sit in pain and let it come oot naturally.



Steff, I know it's expensive but you should see if you can scrape up the money. You don't want any kind of infection setting in as that could make you miserable over Christmas and end up costing you more. I have to go to the dentists next week and even though he's a brilliant guy, I still don't want to go!


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2009)

its ok im going tomorrow at 10.25am , i guess ill just have to put on hold the 18 caret gold platinum engagement ring i wanted for xmas


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2009)

Steff, is there a dental hospital near you? You can usually get the work done there on the NHS.


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2009)

they aint no tis ok now tho i getting it done for 40 quid only


----------

